# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  Structure Sensor, 3D scanner, Occipital, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Occipital, Inc.

structure.io

facebook.com/structure3d

twitter.com/structure

"Structure Sensor: Capture the World in 3D" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Sense 3D Scanner | Fly or Die 

 Published on Jan 21, 2014




> In the realm of handheld scanners, there aren't many major players. The closest competitor to the 3D Systems version is Occipital's Structure Sensor that mounts on tablets. With 3D printing taking off, will this scanner become a viable tool in the hobbyist's belt?

----------


## Airicist

Structure Sensor Product Video 

 Published on Apr 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Inside the Structure Sensor by Occipital

Published on Jun 18, 2015




> Go beneath the Structure Sensor's glass and aluminum surface to discover what's inside.

----------


## Airicist

Structure Sensor for Prosthetics and Orthopedic Professionals

Published on Feb 9, 2016

----------


## Ventilator

Does it have any advances comparing to Artec Eva, except the prise?

----------


## Airicist

> Does it have any advances comparing to Artec Eva, except the prise?


I don't know.
I placed it on this website: Artec Eva, 3D scanner, Artec 3D, Luxembourg

----------

